# navigating the 2005 National Code



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2006)

It might take a while, but these are some class notes Louis asked me (a while ago) to post here. Hope its helpful.

I have the entire file as one pdf if you want to send me a PM I will send it to you

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...GBRD/nec1_1.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...ENGBRD/nec2.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...GBRD/nec3_3.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...GBRD/nec4_4.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...GBRD/nec5_5.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...GBRD/nec6_6.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...GBRD/nec7_7.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...GBRD/nec8_8.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...GBRD/nec9_9.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...RD/nec10_10.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...RD/nec11_11.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...RD/nec12_12.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...RD/nec13_13.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...RD/nec14_14.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...RD/nec16_16.gif

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...RD/nec17_17.gif


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 15, 2006)

Curious.....

Is there a file 15 to go with 1 - 14 &amp; 16 - 17?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello there,

Great you were able to create the link RG. It is going to help many candidates in the future, my friend, and they will find it here, at the *EngineerBoards*....You rock guys. :claps: :claps: :claps:

If someone has a problem understanding the problems don't hesitate and let me know. I will help....if I can. 

Luis_pr, L.E. (Ughhhhhh....that sucks. Liked Luis_pr,P.E. better) :angry:

Well...It is done anyway... :blink:

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

> Curious.....Is there a file 15 to go with 1 - 14 &amp; 16 - 17?


let me know if you want me to email you the entire file, I cant recall if I mislabeled them after they got scanned or if I skipped it entirely..

if you want the entire pdf just shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 24, 2007)

topic.

This info was useful to me on the Oct06EEPower. The problems don't really match the NCEES format but it helped in learning how to navigate the Code since I'm a non-NEC guy in real life.

Many thanks to Luis &amp; RG.

EDIT:

Whoa, where did that smilie come from? I just said  . Ooh there it is again. I'm so easily entertained.

:wacko:  bump bump


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 17, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> :woot: topic.
> This info was useful to me on the Oct06EEPower. The problems don't really match the NCEES format but it helped in learning how to navigate the Code since I'm a non-NEC guy in real life.
> 
> Many thanks to Luis &amp; RG.
> ...


RC,

Sorry to learn you came uo a little short of passing and glad you have a positive attitude. I am bumping this thread so you can have some help with the NEC. Any question don't hesitate and let us know. I am sure we will be able to find away to help.

So, for October 07 :Locolaugh:


----------



## rcurras (Jun 18, 2007)

Luis said:


> RC,
> Sorry to learn you came uo a little short of passing and glad you have a positive attitude. I am bumping this thread so you can have some help with the NEC. Any question don't hesitate and let us know. I am sure we will be able to find away to help.
> 
> So, for October 07 :reading:


Luis...thanks...excellent information...

Have you (or somebody else) “hear” about this book (it is good or bad)?

Handbook of Electric Power Calculations

http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Electric-Po...7637&amp;sr=8-1

thanks...

RC


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 18, 2007)

rcurras said:


> Luis...thanks...excellent information...
> Have you (or somebody else) “hear” about this book (it is good or bad)?
> 
> Handbook of Electric Power Calculations
> ...



RC,

I have that book. My opinion, FWIW; Don't even bother.

Now, I would advice to you to buy Kaplan's sample test. The Study reference is not worthy but the sample test is. The problems are harder than the ones on the test and it is not PE format but it will polish your skills and you will blast the sucker in October.

Keep it up and for October say :beerchug:

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Frontier05 (Jun 18, 2007)

rcurras said:


> Luis...thanks...excellent information...
> Have you (or somebody else) “hear” about this book (it is good or bad)?
> 
> Handbook of Electric Power Calculations
> ...




I've read the 3rd addition wasn't all that great, but for some reason the 2nd addition is much better. I have the out of print 2nd addition. This was in my post yesterday under a different topic for this book. Since this topic is for the NEC: Nope, this book will not have any NEC code related questions, but it has about everything else for EE subjects - even lighting design. It is one of those books that does not have a lot of theory, but jumps right into problem examples.

I found the book helpful.


----------



## SteveR (Jun 24, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> It might take a while, but these are some class notes Louis asked me (a while ago) to post here. Hope its helpful.
> I have the entire file as one pdf if you want to send me a PM I will send it to you
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/bann...RD/nec17_17.gif


I have to disagree with #17. NEC Table 430.52 specified the MAXIMUM breaker size that can be used. The problem should ask "what is the maximum size breaker that can be used", not "what breaker is required".

The maximum breaker than can be used is 250%, however, a ITCB rated 200% will in most cases allow the motor to start and it will protect the motor and wires in the event of a short circuit better than a ITCB rated 250%. Use of coordinating software or the breakers TCC (Time Current Curve) will allow you to ensure that the breaker will not trip, however, most engineers I know use 200% as a rule of thumb for breaker sizing.


----------



## mbparksPE (Jul 23, 2007)

If anyone has this .PDF file of the NEC sample questions, please shoot me a copy at [email protected] Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 23, 2007)

mbparks2 said:


> If anyone has this .PDF file of the NEC sample questions, please shoot me a copy at [email protected] Thanks in advance!


Click on the links my friend. You should be able to download the file or at least save a copy for you. Let us know if there is something we can do for you.


----------



## mbparksPE (Jul 23, 2007)

Luis said:


> Click on the links my friend. You should be able to download the file or at least save a copy for you. Let us know if there is something we can do for you.



I downloaded what is there but the post is missing nec15_15.gif and thus the solutions to questions 8 to 15 are missing. Really need the solutions to be of a benefit. Thanks if you can help!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 24, 2007)

mbparks2 said:


> I downloaded what is there but the post is missing nec15_15.gif and thus the solutions to questions 8 to 15 are missing. Really need the solutions to be of a benefit. Thanks if you can help!


Will post the answers tonight


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Have not forgot. Have been a little distracted lately. Will search my papers tonight and will post solutions tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 28, 2007)

Questions 8 thru 15

8. What is the calculated lighting load for 80 ft of Track Lighting?

9. What is the allowable ampacity of a #1 TW conductor in an ambient temperature of 48 C?

10. What is the allowable ampacity of 250kvm THW conductor in an ambient temperature of 130 degree F?

11. What is the ampacity of a # 10 ZW2 conductor in a raceway with 5 current carrying conductors?

12. What is the ampacity of a 4/0 XHHW conductor in a raceway, installed in a wet location, with 11 current carrying conductors?

13. What is the full load current (FLC) in Amps for a single phase AC 1 hp power motor at 120 V?

14. A single phase 10hp,AC,240V motor full load current (FLC) is ________ amps.

15. A 3 phase 460 V AC 40hp motor has a full load current of ________ amps.

================================================================================

==

Answers

8. (80/2)ft * 150 VA * 1.25 = 7500 VA.......Ref. NEC 220.43("B")

9. 110 * 0.58 = 63.8 Amps....Ref. NEC T310.16. Correction factors

10. 255 * 0.67 = 170.85.....Ref NEC T310.16

11. 40 * 0.80 = 32 Amps.....Ref. NEC T310.15("B")(2)(a) &amp; NEC T310.16

12. 230 * 0.50 = 115 Amps....Ref. NEC T310.16, NEC T310.13 &amp; NEC 310.15("B")(2)(a)

13. FLC = 16 Amps....Ref. NEC T430.248

14. FLC = 50 Amps....Ref. NEC T430.248

15. FLC = 52 Amps..Ref. T430.250

I am terrible typing and spelling so excuse my errors.

Let me know if need something else.


----------

